
Breaking LTE Security on Layer Two - infosecrf
https://alter-attack.net/
======
mirimir
Also [https://phys.org/news/2018-06-gaps-lte-mobile-telephony-
stan...](https://phys.org/news/2018-06-gaps-lte-mobile-telephony-
standard.html)

